# Spasda-the intergalactic supermarket



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

hi guys! this thread is a drop in based on mangled moose but this time you get to use the shops stuff and food to bash people over the head and throw 'em through the windows and stuff like that

there are a few rules as well, though only few. you CANNOT USE WEAPONS OR ARMOUR, because it just ruins the feeling of a couple of people off duty walking round a shop picking up stuff when say a meganob comes and snips them in half!

So anyway this is just for enjoyment puposes and have a blast doing it!!!

:victory::grin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Stumbling thru the doors, a man in a pair of shorts and a Hawaiian shirt carrying a typewriter and sporting a fishing hat looks around eyes darting. Cautiously entering the premises, he walks along showing a somewhat bow-legged gate. He is closely followed by a large Samoan man carrying a suitcase. 

"So Hunter, why'd you drag me in this place for?" asks the Samoan.

"Were out of supplies. I need more ink, and more importantly either." responds the slightly deranged looking man in the Hawaiian shirt.

"As your lawyer, I'm advising you to get as much either as you can, but not to forget some acid." Responds the Samoan, nodding.

“Got it.” Nods the Man with the typewriter.

With that he makes his way to one of the many establishments within Spasda. Attracting the owner with a darting look.

“Hello, do you have any either?”


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: I think the stuff is called 'ether'...


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Then Master Chief walks in and goes "I'll have one of your finest 6 pack of beers and your finest chair to hit someone with thank you." Then he cracks open all his beers and drinks them all to make him insane and send him on a murderous rampage with his finest chair hitting every living thing he saw.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Flerden walks in adn looks for some thing to drink when he got a chair in his head.
''What he hell, cant i go get something to drink nowadays without getting furniture in my head'' He then took a few bottles and started to throw them at Master chief.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

But Master Chief ducked out of the way and started taunting Flerden for mispelling "and". Also he ordered more cans of beer to make him even more insane and more deadly than ever.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Appearing randomly from the shadows, darkreever walked past the small fight in search of some decent chocolate. As he was walking along, he found himself some electrical tape and used it to keep his pair of swords in their sheaths.

This place might not allow for outside weapons to be used, but nothing short of death get him to remove his own.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Flerden saw Darkreever valking past them and threw a bottle att him. He then started to run against Master Chief with a bottle i held high.
''It was a bad mistake to taunt me'' he yelled as he ran.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris wondered into the shop, giggling at the aptly named supermarket. He immediately went to the chocolate section. He picked up a Ripple and bumped into Darkreever. "Nice swords." Chris was suddenly smashed into by a mad Spartan and his Ripple was smooshed. "You crushed me ripple!" Chris punched Spartan in the nose (or the helmet. Or maybe the pixel).


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm walked in to the store and looked about him. Seeing the mayhem beginning to unfold around him, he decided to stay and join in the fun.

At that moment, Flerden came running past waving a bottle in the air and yelling at Master Chief. Sarcasm casually stuck out his foot as Flerden went past, sending him crashing to the floor. He then wandered off to find something fun to hit things with.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

ooc: wow my thread is actually working, thanks guys that have posted!
:grin:
Karix walked in, looking for a can of squigmeat, but all he found was a angry soviet, a guy with swords and a spartan with a smooshed nose, he asked the soviet " where is da Squigmeat cans?" he looked down at the puzzled man and smiled showing his teef. "WHERE ARE DA CANS OF SQUIG MEAT????" he bellowed at the soviet (chris).


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

"I'll get you, Karix, some squigmeat, and you, Chris, another ripple if you both stand directly infront of me whilst this mad man is running at me" proposed Master Chief. Seeing to his broken nose that had miraculously healed. Then he grabbed a Ripple and some squigmeat(?) and gave the Ripple to Chris and the squigmeat to Karix. Jumping on Chris' shoulders and bouncing off Karix's head in order to fly at Flerden, disarm him and hit him over the head with his own bottle.

Then he bought more beers and more chairs.

OOC: Congrats on the thread Harix. I thought it would have been locked within the first two days seeing as it's basically a spin-off of The Mangled Moose.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Dessel was still sitting at his bar stool as he watched the scene unfold. He sighed, downed his Beer, payed the tender, and stood up. He then preceeded to lift his bar stool, pull the seat off of the legs, and hurl it into the melee like it was some giant frisbee of doom. He proceeded to pull two legs seperate from the third (really shittilly made metal stool) and charged into the fray, swinging wildly. Within seconds of entering the battle, he felt one of the bars bend around something. He looked up to see a large Ork with a metal bar bent around its head; he shrugged, jammed the now bent bar up the most readilly available arse; and ran like hell.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief then saw another man bounding his way towards him. So he saw that Karix had some rear end pain and decided to use the bottle that he was holding against the bounding idiot. He lobbed it, and just like his training missions at the UNSC it ended perfectly. He then walked over the heap on the floor to order, not another beer, but a bar stool seeing as he could.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Flerden got up and directly got Master Chief hitting him in the head with his own bottle.
He fell again and did not bother to get up yet, instead he crawled away and got up on the other side of a wall. He then started to look for something to use as a weapon. He saw a couple of plates.
'Ah perfect throwing weapons.'' He then took a couple and went back to the other side and started to throw plates att every one.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deathbringer entered the supermarket at a run having viewed the chaos inside from the window
He was going to get the boys sandwiches for the greater good and get the hell out of their for his own good
He hurdled a flying frisbee of doom and ducked a dinner plate
stooped to avoid a flying bottle
he was almost at the counter 
he was inches away 
when....


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

...... Sarcasm hit him over the head with a large piece of salami. He leapt over Deathbringer and brought his salami down on the back of Master Chief's head. Dropping his now crushed salami he picked up a large spoon before being hit in the chest by a dinner plate and crashing into a shelf of cereal boxes.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Black Apostle Vilhelm, now a mighty daemon prince, strode into the supermarket, a dead eldar in his hands. He chomped the eldar down before spying a melee of salami and stools flying about the place. He calmly walked over to the magazine section, folded his wings behind him, and started reading the newest issue of Warp Weekly. He laughed at the section that was chronicling a Word Bearer who's mutations were going away, "Poor poor man."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ignoring everything about him, darkreever continued to the chocolate aisle; finding himself a couple bars of dark chocolate he pulled up a chair and watched the fighting.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Walking into the supermarket, getting tired of waiting for The Moose to refurnish, Mordeth simply stood watching in a daze for a few seconds as he took in all the images flashing past... wherever he looked a saw fighting, or possible subjects for a fight, and could not help but smile.
Well he be a mighty Tau, warrior of The Greater Good, but boy, did he like a fight!

"Well, well," he murmured softly, then walked silently through the shop, avoiding all the fighting, until he at last found the holy item that was going to bring him joy this day.

Ducktape!

Picking up some ducktape, he slowly removed the cartong covering it, and revelled at the sight of it.
Turning to the fray of the fight, watching as his fellow Tau got hit with nothing less than a salami. 
Walking calmly over to the groaning form of his fellowtau, he took a piece of the ducktape, grabbed the fellows hands, and taped them behind his back.
Then he did the same with his feet.
then he taped him to outstretched to a table.
and left him there ripe for plucking to the other customers.

"Well then, who's next?" he said enthustiastic, before trotting off to find a new helpless victim.

OOC: I've seen too much Dexter xD


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Vilhelm put the magaizine away his tummy rumbled again. The bad part about being a daemon prince was that you were always hungry. He strolled listlessly into the melee and saw a tau duct taped to a table. _"Hhhhmmmm...." _he rumbled as he licked his lips, _"I like fish."_ He walked over and picked the table up. He was about to put the whole table in his mouth with the tau when suddenly.....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

...darkreever got up off his chair and hurled it at the daemon prince. As the piece of furniture flew through the air, dark followed it, picking up the third leg of the stool that had been broken before.

The chair itself did nothing but keep the hog tied tau safe for another moment as it collided; and as it hit dark swung the leg only to have it break and do nothing. _"Well that did fuck all."_ He said before slamming a balled fist into the daemons side and making it take a step back. _"Mod strength, gotta love it."_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm scratched his side with one of his claws. He glanced at the tau on the table to his right and this new being to his left and grunted, _"Never seen one of you before. Wonder what you taste like." _Then again the thing had hit him pretty hard for something that tiny, maybe he should beat it up a bit first. He smiled showing all of his fangs and headbutted Darkreever in the head.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The daemon's face hit him like a brick wall; forcing dark to take a couple steps back. _"Super tough, super strong, so why not super fast."_ He murmured to himself before the various shadows cast engulfed him. A moment later, darkreever crashed into the daemon from above, legs connecting with face as both hit the floor.

Getting back up, darkreever brushed himself before walking back to the chocolate aisle, intending to find something to drink along the way.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire strolled down the aisles, picking up food and placing it into his trolley as he went.
"*gasp* Grapefruit 10% off! Jackpot!" He laughed as he started grabbing as many as he could and stuffing them into the trolley. Turning a corner he saw the melee in progress. He was silent for a moment then walked on towards the checkout.
"Hi yeah can you put it all on my Isha Express card please, thank you. Oh and I think the aisle with the Daemon Prince in may need a cleanup, just a suggestion. . .


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm dug himself out of the pile of cereal boxes, still holding on to his spoon. He pulled a Frostie out of his ear before surveying the carnage. The Tau he'd salamied was taped firmly to a table, which was in the hands of a Daemon Prince. Sarcasm grinned at this before he headed off towards the counter, where another victim was standing, ready to get a good kicking.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Fear flowed through Deathbringer as the daemons mouth opened wide prepared to swallow him whole
Then suddenly he was falling falling through space and with a crash the table hit the floor cracking in the middle leaving him lying on the floor 
between the two halves however his hands and feet were still taped however he managed to bring his hands up and ripped the tape off with his teeth
using his free hands he untied his feet and stood up
He had an enemy in Mordeth 
That tau must be from the empire
Farsight would not forgive him for letting such a slight go unavenged
he ran to the magazine stand and rummaged and revealed 
Galactic heroes "The Chuck Norris issue"
He turned and saw mordeth skulking in the background waiting for a fresh victim
however he saw dark reever slam the daemon prince to the ground
He hurried to the industrial adhesive and poured 18 bottles of it on the daemon prince
He ran towards mordeth and saw the tau look up at him
"Chuck Norris is hungry" he shouted to Mordeth


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Then Master Chief got back up. And whilst running away from the supermarket, called in a super carpet bomb, from Spirit of Fire, on the shops location... along with a Mac Blast.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Watching in blank surprise for a moment (he really thought he had taped him good) Mordeth quickly backed around a corner, away from deathbringer.
Damn it! Now he had to both take care of the meddling youngling AND search for targets...

as soon as he had turned the corner, he started running the fastest he could, reaching another corner before the other Tau had turned the first corner.
Once around this second corner, he laid out some tape on the ground, fastening it to a not-so-stabile-looking pile of cornflakes kartongs.

Then he ran on, turned yet another corner as he heard a shout of surprise and a lot of noise as the unlucky person got buried under an ocean of cornflakes.

Now he could relax...
walking calmy around the store again, avoiding the mess he had left behind him, he looked for some more stuff he could turn into weapons... maybe some rope...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

OOC: u had taped me good but i didnt want to sprnd that much time untaping myself i have a daemon prince on my ass

Deathbringer fell in a cloud of cornflakes taken by the trip wire and swore angrily as he saw his enemy flash out of sight round the corner as he struggled to rise to his feet

Cunning foe me thinks said deathbringer
he searched around for a weapon and his eyes alighted upon Just right
Just Right he though
snatching up the box 
he threw it with careful aim aiming for the position where he thought mordeth would be 
hoping for a hit
he threw 3 more boxes in a similar direction and sprinted on raising his magazine ready to strike


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Whack!
Mordeth felt something impact on the back of his head. Looking down, he saw it was a pack of cornflakes.
"Damn... He's fast!" he exclaimed before setting off at a run, wincing as 3 more boxes/packs flew through the air around him.
"Well, I have rope..." Bending around the next corner again, he quickly tied some rope around some racks, making an efficient tripwire.
Running on down the aisle, his eyes fell upon something interesting...
5 seconds later he was running again, looking back as he saw deathbringer turn the corner, jumping over the rope...and trip in the thin metalwire he had strung across the aisle, making the racks on both sides crash down on him.
"well, that should keep him for awhile..." he murmured softly, before running off to find yet more useful stuff.
Now he had some tape, some rope and some metalwire... what next...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Arghh 
Deathbringer went flying once again he reached for his pulse pistol realised it wasnt there and felt a huge impact as the shelves collapsed around him tins flew and deathbringer screamed in pain as a tin of cherries slammed into him
he braced himself screaming in pain as things slammed into him from all sides
by the time he had extracted himself mordeth was gone
he thought for a second
his enemy was cunning yet he evidently like to tie,trip 
he had rope metal wire and tape what didnt he have
then it came to him paint
the flying paint can 
he ran round the paint isle and waited
he heard something move and with a gigantic heave collapsed one half of the isle onto the person as he reached for the paint can


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Mordeth stopped for a second as he heard a tremendous noise... on the other side of the supermarket, in the paint area.
What now? he thought, before walking on.
"Ah, there it is!" he exclaimed as he found what he had been looking for. Rack upon rack of mops of wood, not the plastic shit you could find everywhere.
Taking apart a few of them, he gathered up several long sticks of wood and trotted on. He didn't know what he should use it for yet, but something would come up...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Oh whoops I forgot the flour, can you keep these here for me if I quickly go and get it? Great, thanks." Explained Solitaire to the checkout woman before turning and hurrying to the other side of the store.

After finding the flour he wanted Solitaire decided to cut through the paint aisles to get back quicker. He was just wondering through when he heard a creak and turned to see an entire half of the aisle fall towards him.
"Son of a b-" he cried as it smashed on top of him. As he was pushing his way out he saw the culprit holding a paint pot. In fury he lifted up a Shurican Pistol and fired... A small flag saying BANG!
"Oh right yeah I got that in the toy section..." he muttered before throwing it at Deathbringer and hitting him inbetween the eyes. With that done Solitaire leapt to his feet and ripped open the bag of flour and directed it right into his target's face. . .


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Flerden ran after Solitare when he saw him but Solitare was to fast for him.
''Damn, i want to fight.'' He then saw Solitare getting buried under half an aisle.
''Luckily he was to fast for me.'' He then ran to get something to use as a weapon.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> OOC: I think the stuff is called 'ether'...


Stupid spell check. I thaught that to but it said it wasent a word.

---

several muinets later the reporter was blisfully leaving a small stand, ether in hand, acid in system. He gave a thumbs up to his lawyer for no particular reason, and then looked around to see what was going on. He was confused, a number of lizards of various sizes were running around beating eachother up. This seemed highly ilogical, and he found himself dangerously close to a big one, hearing one of the smaller ones refer to it as vilhelm. Casting around for a weapon of defence, he found that nothing usefull came to mind. Then as all hope seemed gone, he saw a fire extinguisher in a glass case on the wall, runing over and breaking it out, he prepared it and ran up to the lizard. 

"Take this you filthy reptilian dingbat!" He cried, spraying it in the face.

---

PS: I think I'm going to change my chars name, I dont want to play HST, just someone based on him.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: you do realise we play as ourself? right?
And btw, it is 'wasn't' not 'wasent', and 'thought' not 'thaught', hehehehe :victory:
(and 'too', not 'to' )


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm roared as he hauled himself off of the floor, the paint on what was left of his armor coming off with the adhesive. He turned looking for the little squid that he was going to eat when he was suddenly sprayed in the face with an extinguisher. He stood there motionless as whatever it was in front of him emptied the can. As it finished he simply sighed and backhanded the thing into an aisle of chips. 

Why didnt the others understand he was an intelligent individual who liked to read, practice sorcerory, eat people, read some more, summon things, fly, and eat some more people? He saw an aisle in the paint section fall and a flury of flour obscuring the oppenents. Then he looked over to the housecleaning section and saw one of the squid people. Was it the one he had tried to eat? He couldnt remember but he was still famished so it didnt matter. As the squid (mordeth) strolled casually away he stretched his legs and lept toward him, landing on top of him. He roared in its face, spittle coming out of his mouth, and then took one of the sticks it was carrying and hit him over the head with it before jumping off and throwing him at the milk.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deathbringer laughed with glee as he saw the sign" bang"
but screamed in agony as the gun hit him between the eyes
He saw The daemon prince prize himself prize himself from the floor with a scream of "I'm an intellectual"
and realised he was dead
but the prince swooped over him collapsing an isle and landing on mordeth 
he chuckled as he saw mordeth crumple and supressed the temptation to rofl
wham a bag of flour hit him in the face and he crumpled to the ground 
he threw his paintpot randomnly 
hearing a scream of pain he realised he was on form
he stooped and snatched up two paintpots and threw them blindly in the direction of mordeth and the daemon prince who had tried to eat him
and laughed as he heard a clunk
the laugh died as he heard a large growling voice 
shout "who through that"
Clunk 
" and who the fuck threw that"


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm swore as his victim ran away from the counter, just as he was almost apon him. "Spoil my fun will he" he said as he walked to the counter and stole the idiot's shopping. When the cashier tried to stop him he glared to her and raised his spoon menacingly. The cashier squeaked and dived under the counter and Sarcasm turned away.

As he turned he heard an almighty crash from the paint department. Deciding to go investigate, Sarcasm made his way in the direction, while eating a grapefruit from the shopping he had stolen.

When he arrived at the paint aisle, he saw that half of it had collapsed and in the middle of it all stood the Tau he had salamied. Grinning Sarcasm threw the shopping at him, hitting him in the stomach and making him double over. He then ran forward and hit him over the head with his spoon before he turned to see the now multicoloured Daemon Prince leap past him. Deciding that this might be fun Sarcasm waited until it was past him before jumping onto its back. He caught onto the daemon's neck and began to hit it with his spoon.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire cried out as a tin of paint landed hard on his head. He wasn't worried about the colour of the paint however, it was already fading away on his holo-suit. He pulled the tin off and through it to the side and was about to dive at his opponent when he saw some shopping hit him. He was about to start laughing when he realised that it was his shopping! Solitaire found the culprit and saw him to be clinging onto the back of a Daemon Prince. Grabbing a 2by4 off a shelf he through it at Sarcasm and knocked him off of the Daemon then quickly ran over to him. Just as he was getting up Solitaire headbutted him back to the ground.
"Your lucky I hadn't already paid for those, punk or you'd be in even more pain!" He yelled at him and turned to bump in to the Daemon Prince. "... Err what nice big teeth you have. . .


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"Ouch!" Mordeth exclaimed as he was crushed to the floor, and then hit by one of his own wooden sticks by the lumbering deamon.
"Why, thats just mean..." he groaned as he sat up as the deamon was now busy with a number of assailants (spelling?), which gave him, Mordeth, the greates Tau alive, time to break one of the wooden staffs, tie a little rope to the ends, and look! J(N)unchuku's!
Whirwling them in the air as he went, he in turn hit sarcasm, solitaire and deathbringer in the head, getting 3 satisfying 'Whack! Whack! Wack!', followed by a 'ka-dunk' as he hit the deamon in its stomach with enough force to doble it over, then 'whacka-whack!' as he hit it in its face from underneath, twice, making it fly backwards and land on some unlucky bastard.

"All in a days work," he said, giving a flourished bow before trotting of at high speed, dissapearing among the racks.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The shopping knocked deathbringer flying under the daemon princes clawed hands
He stood up to attack before
Deathbringer realised he had a lot of enemies in this shop at this moment and he was about to run when he realised that this was better than his Farsightian training 
and decided to stay
he saw solitaire headbutt the shopping bag thrower beofre stumbling into a daemon prince 
he saw solitaires death aproaching fast and decided to help him
picking up an apple from the shopping bag he threw it at solitaire throwing him forward under the daemon prince gaping mouth
He picked up another apple turned and saw mordeth retreating from the milk section
Heard him shout something about the greatest tau alive and rage boiled in him
he threw his apple at him and advanced before he was hit by the num chucks that magically appeared and slammed him in the face
he fell with a crash 
he lay motionless as if unconcious clutching at the glass beer bottle he had fallen on
waiting for mordeth to come and tie him up
hehe thought deathbringer


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Breaking another staff in half, he made himself another set num chuks.
"Well, well, what have we here," he murmured softly as he looked at deathbringers uncouncious form.
"Hmm..." he said, before walking over to the cooling area, grabbed a 5L pack of milk, brought it back, opened it wide, and poured the whole thing on the other Tau. Just to check if he really were down.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deathbringer was lucky he had seen the shadow of the num chuck on the ground 
and so as the milk fell he reacted swiftly smashing the bottle in Mordeths stomach feeling the glass dig into his skin before roling away quickly as the num chuck fell flashing towards him he snatched up another beer bottle as he rolled 
he flipped upon one elbow and threw it hard at mordeth as the num chuck flashed again and the beer bottle moved towards his head


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Mordeth groaned in pain, as the sharp edge of the glass cut into his skin... and then healed, as Heresy-Onlines safety system activated.
Turnung to Deathbringer, who was now dripping of milk, while swinging his num chuks, he felt a bottle impact on his head, sending him tumbling backwards, before rolling to a stand... and sprinting to the side, vanishing amongst the many rakcs of stuff...


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Then after his long break Master Chief recovers from whatever he had and went and bought some more beers and yet another chair to hit people with when he was out of control of his actions.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

That didn't go as well as planned thought Sarcasm as he lay groaning on the floor. First getting knocked off the Daemon Prince, then getting head-butted and finally being hit by num chucks. Sarcasm pulled himself to his feet and glanced about.

"There! Having a chat with the daemon are we? Well I think I will go join you!," Sarcasm yelled as he crashed into solitaire. As solitaire fell Sarcasm kicked him in the ribs and poked him in the eye with his spoon. Sarcasm then slid under the Daemon Prince, rapping it on the knee with his spoon as he slid past. He then leapt to his feet and ran towards where Master Chief was sitting on a chair, drinking beer. Deciding it was very rude of Chief not to have invited him to join him, Sarcasm rushed over, and emptied Master Chief's beer over his head before snaching the rest of his beers and running off with them, to find a place to drink them. Or someone to throw them at. Which ever he found first.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

"YOU STOLE MY BEERS! AND JUST SO YOU KNOW I DRANK ONE AND THE ONE YOU POURWED OVER ME ASWELL SO NOW I'M GONNA GO INSANE AND HIT YOU WITH ANYTHING I GRAB, INCLUDING PEOPLE!" Shouted Master Chief and then started off his enraged run of violence by grabbing a barstool and throwing it at Sarcasm, before runnning and throwing everything off the shelves except for Squigmeat and Ripple's which he saved for his friends Karix (whenever he returned) and Chris.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm ducked behind a shelf and waited for the angry Master Chief to get closer. As he waited be casually drank one of the beers, and then another. By that time Master Chief was quite close so Sarcasm leapt out from his hiding place and threw the beers at him shouting "well have them back then!"

The beers burst all over Master Chief, drenching him in it. As the enraged Spartan charged at him Sarcasm dived out of the way and jumped onto the top of one of the shelves, before proceeding to leap from shelf to shelf, Master Chief hot on his heels.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Seeing as Master Chief had just been drenched in even more beer he was now more faster, more agile and more dangerous than ever. With that being said he jumped through the air, tackled Sarcasm to the floor and the grabbed one of the cans that had mysteriously stayed stuck to him throughout the chase and smashed Sarcasm over the head with it 20 times and thinking that he had done enough damage he walked away and jumped off the shelf before eating some of the food that he hadn't managed to throw.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm chuckled as solitaire was knocked over by sarcasm who in turn rapped him on the knee with a spoon for seemingly no reason at all. As solitaire looked up at him Vilhelm opened his mouth wide in a smile and saw solitaire wet himself. He started laughing so loud that warpstuff came out of his nose. he picked solitaire up and began using him as a club to beat master chief and then sarcasm to the ground.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deathbringer saw mordeth run off and stooped to pick up two grape fruits
he threw one grapefuit in the direction of mordeths retreat looping it high over the shelves
he threw the second grapefuit at the enraged daemon prince that was currently annihalating solitairehe searched for something heavy and saw a shelf full of hifi's teetering dangerously on one edge next to the daemon price
He scooted into the next isle and threw his weight against the shelf
toppling it onto the enraged daemon prince


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm fell as the aisle toppled on top of him. He got up and roared at the fact that so many good televisions were now ruined. He saw the little squid he had tried to eat earlier standing on the other side of the aisle and smiled at him waiting for him to make the first move.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Dunk!
a grapefruit hit the ground some 5 meters ahead of him.
"Oh, boy, thay are getting desperate," he said, just as a tremendous crash echoed through the supermarket, followed by the enraged roar of the deamon, and the wailing screech of the shop keeper. 
Turning another corner, he all but fell over some very dangerous weapons... Fishing rods!

"Oh boy!" he cried, grabbing the most expensive one, testing it, and found that it was probably the most shitty rod he had ever used. Grabbing one of the more normal-sized rods, he grunted in satisfaction. 
"Now this," he mumbled while bending the rod to test its flexibility, "this is the real thing."

Turning, he started trotting back towards the fight, watching as the deamon looked down on something hidden from sight.
Judging from the hungry look it was probably another customer.
"Poor fella," he said seriously, before breaking out in fits of evil, but still merry laughter.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief then bought all the beers in the shop drank them went on a rampage and then left by leaving a carpet bomb and Mac Blast courtesy of the Spirit of Fire.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deathbringer saw his death approaching
and replayed all of black apostle vilhems actions in his mind looking for a weakness
in his opponents defences
he saw none
he though he could pssibly outwit the daemon
then he realised that this daemon was an intellectual
he could see it by the small pair of spectacles clipped onto vilhelms pealing armour
he saw a method of escape as the daemon roared "did u break those tv's"
fear rose in deathbringer as the yellowed teeth approached his face
No said deathbringer
"Then who did?" 
Deathbringer's brain stuck for a moment and then an idea of supreme cunning occured to him
"It was you" he said pointing at vilhelm
the daemon did a double take
and in that small scond 
deathbringer ran like an orc that had just scented roasted guardsmen with a hint of chili


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Seeing as Master Chief saw that he would have nothing left to do when the Supermarket was destroyed. Master Chief decided to call off the attack and ran back towards the supermarket without seeing deathbringer running towards him at speeds that would obliterate his gel layer and probably crush his Mark VI armour along with it, this eventually lead to a collision, which destroyed Master Chiefs gel layer but he still remained upright. Confused by this action he decided to become a delivery boy and deliver the food he threw and ate from the shop. Whilst maintaining his reputation by hitting everybody in the shop on each delivery.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

After having roamed the aisles with more chocolate and a bottle of lemonade, dark couldn't help but get annoyed at the constant attempt of the ship overhead trying to destroy Spasda. It didn't last much longer, even after the ship had stopped firing, everything it had already fired was launched back; not causing any catastrophic damage, but tossing the ship away and taking out her engines. Unless it wanted another toss, that ship wouldn't be messing with the supermarket any time soon.


Smiling from inside his cloak, darkreever went in search of trouble, if only to see what the others had done.

(No offense or anything 117, but seeing as Spirit of Fire would never be doing anything to this place, there seemed little point in keeping it around...)


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

darkreever said:


> After having roamed the aisles with more chocolate and a bottle of lemonade, dark couldn't help but get annoyed at the constant attempt of the ship overhead trying to destroy Spasda. It didn't last much longer, even after the ship had stopped firing, everything it had already fired was launched back; not causing any catastrophic damage, but tossing the ship away and taking out her engines. Unless it wanted another toss, that ship wouldn't be messing with the supermarket any time soon.
> 
> 
> Smiling from inside his cloak, darkreever went in search of trouble, if only to see what the others had done.
> ...


OOC: None taken 

Master Chief then realised that the Spirit of Fire was gone, and so decided to buy more beers before delivering another load to some other place. He also decided to throw some food about. One piece hitting darkreever on the head.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Pullling himself up from the ground Sarcasm decided that it was time to leave the others alone for a while and find a new weapon. With one last look at his spoon, he drew his arm back and threw it into the melee. Then, turning, he dashed towards a far corner of the store.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> OOC: you do realise we play as ourself? right?
> And btw, it is 'wasn't' not 'wasent', and 'thought' not 'thaught', hehehehe :victory:
> (and 'too', not 'to' )



And verry sudenly He disapears because I was stupid and didnt read important things.:cray:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Dessel skidded to a halt as he saw several B-E-A-utiful things... industrial strength elastic bands, steel bars, about 15 cans of paint that seem to have been hurled across the store when their shelf was toppled.
He quickly grabbed two of the bands, 4 bars, and the paints. Looking about, he saw a shelf that was just a bit taller than the others. Supplies in hand, he quickly climbed the shelves. He quickly jammed the bars into the boxes he was on top of, feeling a satisfying "crunch" as they dug into the contents of the boxes.
"washing machines... interesting" he said, looking down. Next, Dessel set up a pair of giant slingshots, facing two different directions... he could see almost the whole store from here.
Finally, Dessel saw what he was looking for... the fight. Cracking the lids on his paint-cans, he began to fling them into the melee...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire started to drag himself out of a collapsed aisle. The Daemon Prince had really done a number on him and he was hurting all over. Looking about warily he got to his feet and started limping to the safety of the medicine section. . .


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

seeing someone scamper away from the Melee, Dessel adjusted his aim, and began lobbing his last few paint cans at the retreating figure (solitare). As he fired the last few cans, he wondered what he was going to do for ammo when he ran out of paint...


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Then Master Chief made his last delivery and so decided to throw his uniform everywhere before one badly aimed can of blood red paint splattered him in the face. "Hmm I like this colour. Hey Dessel you got any more of that to cover me with. Cause I need a colour change. I mean Dark Green can kinda get boring. So colour me up. Just not in the face again, or I'll Spartan Laser you back to the stone ages." Master Chief said picking up a Spartan Laser toy box that he had secretly put a real Spartan Laser in.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Sadly, Dessel had just run out of paint cans. So he took his trusty stool-leg and bashed open one of the washing machine boxes; then the washing machine inside. Finally, he started scatter-shoting bits of busted washing machine at the Spartan who had so kindly grabbed Dessels attention.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

deathbringer collided with someone and skidded down the isle 
thankfully escaping the daemon prince
or so he thought
he saw dessel ordo shooting bits of washing machine and saw a precariously balanced washing machine box just over his head
with a gentle push he slid it out to land with a resounding thud on dessel ordo's head
he saw solitaire making his slow way into the medicine section and decided to follow him
quick as a flash he ran to the counter and knocked out the guardsman serivng and changed into his uniform
he waited as solitaire entered


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm stood dumbfounded for a few moments. he had broken the televisions? no that didnt seem right, sure they fell ON HIM but he was not the one who pushed them. therefore not being the one who initiated the action, and as a result not guilty. he nodded to himself and smiled like an idiot as he agreed with his reasoning. he saw deathbringer head toward the medicine section and followed him. as he put the doctor's uniform on Vilhelm hit him over the head and knocked him out. as solitaire approached Vilhelm ducked behind the counter and held deathbringer up, hoping to use him as a puppet.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

deathbringer was feeling very clever
even as the daemon's large fist slammed him to the floor

he passed out for a secon
and as he awoke he felt himself rising into the air as solitaire approached the counter
he looked at the sniggering daemon who was holding him and said very quickly
"my dear fellow we would make a formidable team
u have my full cooperation if u promise not to eat me"
However inside his head a cunning plan was forming and he quickly snatched the menthol flicking the cap off with his thumb as he waited for the ddaemons response


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm thought on the tau's words for a minute, the squid had lied to him about the televisions, and he did still look mighty tasty. Hhhhmmmm, he thought, i will lie and then eat him later. Vilhelm nodded, "Aye, a team we shall be my little squid friend." but inside his head he was already thinking of how to cook the little bugger.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief heard that this team was forming and decided to take action. by hitting the big squid over the head with a bar of chocolate, a can of paint that had been emptied over him and a big tub of glue topped off with a hell of a lot of feathers. The ultimate embarrasement.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

As Dessel slowly blacked out, his last thought was "why the hell did I ever take my helmet off" as he slid to unconsciousness, his bodies weight sinking back into one of the giant rubber bands he had set up. It was precariously hooked on one of the washing machines he had busted up...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire limped over to the medicine counter.
"I've just been hurled round like a ragdoll so I need painkillers and lots of them. And also something to get me in good favour with the Daemon Prince if possible, solitaires may be strong but when it comes down to brute force we can't stand up to a Daemon." Said Solitaire. Quickly his eyes skimmed what was on offer but suddenly saw a mirror. It was at a strange angle so he could only see the clerks feet. They appeared to be hovering about a foot off the ground, as if something was holding him in the air. Solitaire sighed as realisation hit him.
"Son of a b-. . ."


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm was running through the sports section when something caught his eye. He skidded to a stop and went over for a closer look. It was a large net, part of a football goal decided Sarcasm. Pulling it off the shelf Sarcasm slowly crept back toward the melee, looking for someone to catch in his net.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

With a small flick of his wrist the daemon prince flicked him over the counter as realisation emerged on solitaires face
he extended an arm and slammed him to the floor with a clothes line
he rolled to the side and scrambled to his feet
he kicked solitaire in he back of the head as he struggled to his feet
and stood back to allow the daemon prince to land
"all urs my friend" he said to the daemon prince
as the daemon prince turned his attention to solitaire pinning him to the floor with his fist
he snatched a needle from the shelf and slipped it into his pocket


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm licked his lips as he pinned solitaire to the floor, "Mmmmm it's truly been a long time since I have had the pleasure of eating one of you." he chuckled lightly. As he stood up with solitaire in his massive hand the most obscure thing happened, he tripped. Deathbringer had been right next to him and when he stood up and turned he had accidently stepped on the little squid, causing him to loose his balance and fall. as he fell solitaire fell out of his hand and onto the floor. Vilhelm hit the counter and it crumpled beneath his bulk and he layed there in disbelief, could he not get to eat?


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief then decided that if Villhelm wanted something to eat then he was going to deliver it to him. He picked up Karix and lobbed him at the big guy. He then went back outside to examine the weather seeing as the weather was dreadful he decided to get out his mystical butter knife and cut a portal through to Halo. The weather was dreadful there but at least he could go on a massacreing rampage without getting barred. He closed the portal, picked up a spartan laser and an assault rifle and started his killing rampage.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

"nobody throws me" he yelled picking up a golf club. he swung it at masterchief, breaking the glass on his helmet. he dropped the club, inspected the damage, and sat down and ate his squig meat.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

karix bloodfist said:


> "nobody throws me" he yelled picking up a golf club. he swung it at masterchief, breaking the glass on his helmet. he dropped the club, inspected the damage, and sat down and ate his squig meat.


OOC: Erm... Karix... read my post properly. I opened up a portal to Halo, walked through it and then closed it before anybody could hit me. INCLUDING YOU.

Master Chief then reopened the portal and walked back into the shop before closing it again for everybody's safety. He saw the golf club on the floor at his feet. And with Karix looking all smug he decided that Karix thought he had just hit him. So he picked up the golf club and threw it at Karix, hitting him right in the head. He then picked up everything he could that he could and threw it at Karix until he got to the medicine counter picked up loads of drugs, aimed carefully and threw them right in to Karix's mouth giving him an overdose.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

" Grrrrrr nobody throws clubs at me!!! WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAARRRRGHHH" the medicine raging through his fungal system " kill the grot!!" he yelled. grabbing masterchief he helled him up to his face, grinned exposing his teef, and threw him into the squig hound pen. "the pets need somefing to eat" he said to the worried masterchief. the finding chris ontop of the ripple shelf he gave him a pot of gold he found in the bafroom. "mine i mean stalins gold?"


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Seeing as Karix had failed to realise that there was a gate in the pen. Master Chief trained the living things in there at a surprisingly quick rate, and then set them loose on Karix. "Hah, that'll teach you for trying to throw a golf club at me and also try to get these things to eat me!" Master Chief said before laughing, stealing the gold and then opening and closing the portal to Halo.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

master chief didn't realise that squigs and orks get along very well. turning on the tiny 2 toed toes they suddenly went for chris. snapping like pirahnas at him. the infuriated karix then turned to face the spartan. picking up a table, he hurled it into the spartan. "WAAAAAAARRRRGGGHH!!!" "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD and mork!!!" he yelled going on a rageful rage.

ooc: lol, khorne ork mwhaahahahaha!


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief somehow in two places at once then came back through from Halo. And saw his clone dodging the table. Seeing as there were now two Master Chiefs things would get interesting. They started double teaming the ork, grabbed all of the squigs off of Chris and then told the squigs that the ork had been eating squig meat for a very long time. The Master Chiefs could see the squigs getting annoyed and then they all turned on the ork and started to eat him. Then the Master Chiefs could see that the ork was distracted and started slashing at the ork with the original Master Chief wielding an energy sword whilst the clone Master Chief was drugging him with a lot of class A, B and C drugs.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm arrived back at the brawl and saw squigs and 2 master chiefs attacking karix. Deciding that that was a bit unfair Sarcasm caught one of the master chiefs in his net and hauled him in. He then tied this master chief up and put him in a trolley. He then pushed the trolley to the exit and shoved the trolley down a nearby steep hill, master chief tied firmly in it. Sarcasm then turned and went back into the store where he caught the other master chief by the foot and swung him around like a hammer at the Eye of Terror Olympics, before letting him go and watching him fly to the other end of the store. "Respectable distance," said Sarcasm.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

With the clone Master Chief flying don the hill, Master Chief (The original and only one now) was happy that he was gone as he was stealing all his fun and getting all of his kills. After hitting the wall he got back up satisfyingly saw the squigs eating Karix and then turned his attention to Sarcasm. He walked to the bar/till and ordered 500 beers on Sarcasm's tab, drank them all in a respectable amount of time, and then ran the man down with his old chair that he found beside him. He then grabbed a toy mallet and started hitting Sarcasm over the head with it for the amusement. He then saw his old rival Flerden and decided to stop hitting Sacasm and start hitting Flerden.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm was NOT pleased. The stupid spartan had just run up a debt on his Warp-card! Deciding to get some revenge, Sarcasm ran over to master chief and cracked him over the head with a nearby baseball bat. He then proceeded to steal all master chief's armour which he then sold to cancel his debt. Satisfied, he then ran off to the bank where he ordered a new card which could only be used by him and not theiving spartans. He then causally walked back to the store.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix wanderd around, looked at the spartan get bashed over the head with a bat, laughed, then threw a squig at the unarmoured spartan. "chow down on meany boy" he said after the squig. finding a golf club on the floor, he picked it up along with some golf balls and promptly, began to wack the ball along the store floor and followed the ball onto the isles.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief then brought his new armour whilst everyone wasn't looking. And this armour was better as it would never be able to leave his body and it protected him more by 6 inches and yet it was the same weight as before. Master Chief then thought he would see how well it's gravity worked so he also brought a Gravity Hammer and hit the squig that was flying towards him. Seeing as it wasn't a good enough test he walked up to Karix and hit him on the back this was a good test as Karixs chest went flying. And he didn't feel a thing. The Gravity Hammer then dissolved. "Well that was a waste of money" Master Chief said angrily before *leaving* the shop to also go to the bank for some money and go on holiday for a few days.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

khorneflake garroted karix with some string cheese and dragged him into the shadows of the deli...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

OOC: sorry to bitch as i know this is just fun but master chief could we have no more halo portals and clone stuff. once is funny but its got a lil old. And it sorta spoils everyone elses fun when they try to hit u and u dissapear to halo!

deathbringer saw his new ally felled by a flying ork and reached to help him up however he saw solitaire running for cover in the disturbance and his priorities changed
he whispered to the daemon prince
"u will thank me later" and used his weight to pivot and throw the daemon prince into the solitaire squashing him to the ground
he was about to help the daemon when he saw mordeth busy with a fishing rod and realised he had bigger fish to fry
he whispered into the daemons ear "dinner" as he trotted by and kicked solitaire in the face as he passed
he snatched up a few medicine bottles and took a paracetemal 
He wrenched an iron bar from a fallen shelf and hurried towards mordeth 
his back was turned and he worked frantically on something deathbringer could not see
50 yards from mordeth he broke into a run
he threw the first medicine bottle the second and the third in quick succession and raised the iron bar
he saw mordeth straighten up at the sound of running feet a smile stretched across his face 
the first medicine bottle skimmed his ear the second slammed him in the stomach and the third shattered in his face
yet deathbringer was uneasy of mordeths trap which and he desperately looked for it as he hurtled towards the bleeding mordeth
10 yards away he screamed in triumph as he came towards mordeth
then...


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

ooc: Spatan! i specifically said NO weapons! i don't mind poeple using stuff like golf clubs and baseball bats but a gravity hammer? just don't do it again or i'll report you for ruining the thread.

karix grabbed the demon and pulled him over his shoulders slaming him on the floor releasing the cheese wire. pulling himself up he went over to master chief and grabbed the hammer off of him. he threw it down and made sure nobody could use it again


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

When Vilhelm heard dinner his mind went haywire. He got up, the side of him that worshipped khorne feeding his anger, and punched the ork karix right in the nose five times before leaping over the running deathbringer and grapling mordeth to the ground and rolling into the vegetables.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

*er,...*



khorneflake said:


> khorneflake garroted karix with some string cheese and dragged him into the shadows of the deli...


(OOC: i garroted you Karix, i am dragging you to the deli):mrgreen: 


as the BloodLETTER dragged the unconcios Karix to the deli, he pondered what Ork meat tastes like. "well, im about to find out". Kf then put the Khorke on the slicer and got some of the meat off of the stomach and behind the leg. he then left him there to bleed out....


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

"come on fungal systems!!!" karix said to himself, knowing that in a few minutes the parts that are missing would grom back in a burst of green. as he picked up his newly fixed body, he turned to khorneflake, cracked his knucles and charged the daemon. slaming him into the groundhe staretd to punch the daemon until his hands hurt.

ooc: PLANT POWER!!!!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deathbringer chuckled as mordeth fell under a flurry of blows from the daemon prince 
yet his smile turned to a grimace as he saw an ork flung himself at the daemon
as a farsightian tau he could stand daemons 
especially daemons that werent 
but orks 
he took a shopping trolley and snatched a paint can from the floor
he rammed the trolley straight into the orks back causing him to turn
as he turned 
deathbringer swung the paint can upwards catching the ork under his enormous chin in a ferocious uppercut
he smiled as the ork flew 10 feet before crashing to the floor
dusting himself off he turned 
remembering to kick mordeth in the face as he passed
and helped the daemon prince off the floor with great difficulty
"We make a fantastic team my friend" he said holding the pepper spray in one hand as protection


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

karix bloodfist said:


> "come on fungal systems!!!" karix said to himself, knowing that in a few minutes the parts that are missing would grom back in a burst of green. as he picked up his newly fixed body, he turned to khorneflake, cracked his knucles and charged the daemon. slaming him into the groundhe staretd to punch the daemon until his hands hurt.
> 
> ooc: PLANT POWER!!!!!


OOC: Karix please make yourself more beatable like I did in Mangled Moose and like I'm going to on this one by destroying my reaction improvers

Spartan then got back up, ordered a few beers and then went on a rampage first running to the deli shop and threw Karix's head through the window before spray painting him with the words "I'm an idiot" all down his back. Satisfied with his work he ran back up to Spasda and bought some beef jerky.

OOC: Sorry if any of you hit me but I have forgotten about what I last did/happened to me so I just put the start of my post like that because I had forgotten the last thing that had happened to me. Please forgive me if you did hit me hard .


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm arrived back at the store just after he saw the spartan run in. Walking in after him, he crept after the spartan to the beef jerky shelves. As the spartan picked up the beef jerky, he struck. Sarcasm's power armoured fist crashed down onto Master Chief's back, knocking him to the floor. He then kicked the spartan senseless before grabbing the beef jerky shelf and collapsing it on top of the unconcious spartan. Grinning, Sarcasm then wandered off to cause more trouble.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief then threw the beef jerky shelf off of him after healing himself by eating all the beef jerky on there. "YOU STOLE MY BEEF JERKY! NOW I'M ANNOYED!" Master Chief shouted at Sarcasm before running after him and collapsing from the pain in his back. Luckily he had got far enough to fall and clash heads with him. This then caused his to fly back far enough to land on a bar stool and buy a few beers.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

ooc: they actually do that did u know?
karix turned on the spot, trying to find the tau in amongst the reckage of the store. finding him, he promptly threw him into the paint isle. and started to beat him over the head with a can of paint. getting bored, he went up to master chief and headbutted him in the face. he then grabbed him and threw him into the beer isle.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

OOC: If I am wandering off I would have my back to you would I not? Then how, may I ask, can I clash heads with you, unless I have a head growing out of my back? (Which I don't by the way)

"I didn't steal any of your beef jerky, you jerk!" shouted Sarcasm to Master Chief. He then watched as karix threw the spartan into the beer aisle. Sarcasm laughed before walking away from the angry ork and off towards the dairy aisle.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm listened to the little squid, "Indeed we are a good team." He picked the squid up and set him between his monstrous shoulders and strode off to find somebody else to beat up.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

me went to the tools section, and got something...

5 minutes later, he was stalking vilhiem. He toook the belt sander he had grabbed and Sanded the Squid down to dust and began to sand the Face of the daemon off


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for any wrongdoings that I've made happen (if any ,apart from the grav hammer that one I know about and I'm espescially sorry about that) I will try to stick to the rules from now on and read everybody's thread and not just the persons before mine k:.

Master Chief then grabbed a beer that was above his head and drank it to revive him. He had forgotten about his mental disability that made him go insane when he drank beer, causing him to go into an uncontrolled state and think that he was the strongest thing in the shop. He picked up the ork and threw him out of the window before throwing shelves about.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: Lol How the hell do i survive being sanded down to dust 
haha i mean give the tau a chance 
well i guess im dead then, au revoir everybody, and thanks karik for a great thread)

deathbringer was alive one minute and sand the next
he felt himself floating away into nothing
from his new perspective he saw his daemon friend smash the sander to the ground as he attempted to dand his face off 
he smiled as he saw mordeth stagger to his feet and stumble over one of his own trip wires
dead or not he was happy


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

"AHHH!!!" screamed Sarcasm. "I'VE GOT SAND IN MY EYES!!!" He staggered around rubbing frantically at his eyes before tripping over mordeth and crashing into Vilhelm. "Err.... hi" he said when the daemon prince glared down at him. "Cheese?" he asked offering the daemon a slice of it. "No? Okay, I'll be off now." With that Sarcasm backed away from the daemon and back towards the dairy aisle.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm eyed the cheese and then sarcasm. sarcasm looked better, he picked the squeeling sarcasm up and squeezed hard before bashing him into mordeth.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief then somehow brought deathbringer back to life (OOC: Sorry, I just can't let a guy die) and then saw the daemon prince throwing everbody about. He decided that it looked fun enough to try it out, at least that was what he thought until he threw someone into Vilhelm and saw the daemon princes eyes. _Dammit, why did I look at the eyes. I knew that when you look in their eyes you get frozen. Oh wait, technically I'm not looking directly at his eyes, I'm just looking through my helmet. Oh well, better run._ Master Chief thought before runnning out through the door before the daemon prince could pick him up and crush him.


----------

